# Voyages of Sinbad - experimental narrative system.



## Someone (Jul 8, 2012)

This is a system I’ve been wanting to try for a long time. It’s directly lifted from InSpectres (http://memento-mori.com/project/inspectres/), so credit go to them for their wonderful ideas. This freeform system is highly narrative and place a lot of the burden of the narrative in the hands of the players (in fact it could be played without GM with a couple simple changes) and I hope some of you find it as intriguing as I do. The actual numbers may need to be tweaking, but I don’t think this is something that’s going to be in the way of the fun. 

Have in mind that this game won’t be for everyone. You may like powergaming through your DM’s carefully designed encounters, or creatively finding a solution to the specific problem of how to infiltrate a cave swarming with 500 orcs and steal their treasure with the only assets of a sword, a _sleep_ spell, a moldy carrot and your brains and brawn. If so, look elsewhere. This is mostly an exercise of communal, improvisational story writing, and a highly experimental one to boot.

Post if you’d like to try a run at this and any suggestions you’d like to make. I’ll be looking for 4 players maximum, and probably 3 will be a better number.


----------



## Someone (Jul 8, 2012)

*The setting*

Basra, under the rule of the magnificent caliph Haroun-Al-Rashid of Baghdad, is the busiest port in the world. Ships and sailors of every nation gather to trade and sell and tell stories of far away lands: of the roc bird, so huge that can lift entire ships and feed the sailors to their young. Of the magnetic mountain, which can pull the nails from the wood and disintegrate the unfortunate vessel which sails too close. Of cities with streets paved with gold, and palaces with roofs inlaid with jewels with so much art that they look like the night sky. Of princesses cursed by ancient dragons, awaiting their rescuer.  In a tavern, wine runs free and  patrons gather in a thick crowd as the local heroes arrive from their last travel with more astounding tales. Maybe they return defeated and poor, perhaps victorious and rich. In any case, the stories told tonight will be worth remembering.

(As a disclaimer, we’re talking about the Hollywood version of the city, not the historical. You really can be eaten by a roc or a giant octopus and if you travel far enough you may or may not fall of the world’s edge. Above all, I’d like to avoid any religious or cultural discussion)

*How to make a character?*

Characters stats:

*Wisdom* is the character’s sum of intelligence and knowledge. You roll wisdom when you want to cast a ritual, decipher scripts written in forgotten languages, or give a lecture about molds, spores and fungi.
*Athletics* is the character’s strength and physical power. You roll athletics to run, swim, bash down doors, fight and push boulders out of the way.
*Cunning* is the character’s subtlety and knowledge of underhanded and tricky things, your quick thinking and awareness. You roll cunning to sneak and hide, set up and dismantle traps, steal purses, notice things, contact people of ill repute and find your way in difficult places.
*Social* is your character’s ability to interact with people. You roll social when you want to persuade, haggle, fast talk, cajole or intimidate someone or a group.

Additionally characters have *Experience*. You can permanently lose a point of experience to increase one stat by 1 for one roll, and/or use a different stat depending on your *class* provided you can justify it.

*Fighter* types can use their Athletics in place of any other stat. Perhaps they impress and intimidate the opponent with his physique or amazing collection of weapons or smash the trap outright without giving it a chance to fire, or kicks down the doors of Moria, leaving Gandalf dumbfounded and wondering forever what the password was.
*Mages* can use Wisdom in place of any other stat, usually casting a spell for the desired result – Throwing a fireball, charming the recipient so it’s more receptive to his suggestions, levitating the rock out of the way, or summoning an imp to find his target in a crowded city.
*Rogue* types use their extensive collection of tricks to use Cunning in place of any other stat, fighting with poisoned blades, blackmailing the informant or using various bits of knowledge of forgotten languages to piece together the meaning of that inscription.
*Entertainers* have met and dealt with enough people that they can talk out of almost any situation. They can use their Social in place of another stat.

To create a character, pick a type or role. You start with a score of 0 in each stat and can add 7 points to them, assigned as you like – except that no one skill may be higher than four. You start with 1 experience point. Beyond that, you’ll need your description, personality, background, and every other data a fully detailed character is supposed to have.

*Now that we have those characters…*

To use your stat you just roll as many six sided dice as points you have in the stat (perhaps with added experience points), select the highest die and check the following table: 

*Skill Roll Chart*
6: Amazing! Describe the result and gain 2 success points.
5: Good. Describe the result and gain a success point.
4: Fair. Describe the mostly positive result of your action but you must also include a negative or humorous effect.
3: Not Great. The GM decides your fate but you may be given a chance to suggest a single positive (albeit minor) effect.
2: Bad. The GM decides your fate or you may suggest something suitably negative.
1: Terrible! The GM gets to hose you with a truly dire situation resulting from your incompetence.

What’s this? _you_ describe the result of the roll? Yes, this means that a high enough roll means you briefly take control of the narrative. Use it wisely, and by wisely, I mean the way that adds the maximum amount of fun for everyone.

*What are those “success points?”*

Success points measure when the scene and the adventure ends. Each scene needs a set amount of points, and adventures are composed by a certain amount of scenes, at least one for each group member.

*Score of 0 or lower in a stat*

A score of 0 means you roll 2 dice and pick the lowest. A -1 rolls 3 dice and pick the lowest, and so on.

*I don’t see “wounds” anywhere on the sheet. Also I can’t see the sheet.*

When the circumstances warrant it (like in fight scenes, though this is just an example) the GM will call for a number of penalty dice to be rolled. You roll them, pick the lowest and check the following chart:

• 6: Hard as a rock. You gain a point of Experience and suffer no real penalty.
• 5: Blasé. No effects…you just don’t care.
• 4: Annoyed. Suffer a 1-die penalty to your next stat roll (no matter where or
when you perform it).
• 3: Stressed, hurt or demoralized. Lose a die from an appropriate stat.
• 2: Frazzled, seriously hurt or depreseed. Lose two dice from an appropriate stat (or one die from two stats)
• 1: Complete and total nuclear meltdown or critical injury. Lose a number of stat dice equal to the number of penalty dice rolled.

At the end of the scene you can remove 1 penalty die, and all are “healed” of them all at the end of the adventure.

*So, when does my character kick the bucket?*

Penalties to stats also work as “anti-success” dice. If you get too many of them the scene ends and something horrible happens to the party –normally, they lose and the adventure ends… except if one of the characters make a heroic sacrifice. One group member can choose to die to give the rest a chance to escape. This means the group removes penalties to stats as usual, but don’t get additional experience. The dead group member joins the group with a new character.

*Game structure*

*The Veto*

You’ll notice that the game places a lot of power into the player’s hands. To make sure everyone’s comfortable with that, there’s one rule we’ll add that’ll be surely unnecessary – the veto. If you really _really_ feel something another player did with the game isn’t appropriate or justified or fun or just doesn’t fit, you just quote the part you don’t agree with a after that you add VETO in a big, red font. If a simple majority agrees with you, that never happened. 

*The narrator*

At the start of the scene one of the players will act as a narrator. He’ll be the one who sets the wheels in motion for the scene. 
The player will imagine he’s in a tavern or another situation when he’s telling the tale of what happened to the party, and address them roleplaying as required. During this scene, the Narrator  can talk about the other people on the show, shed some light on current events or comment on events which have already happened in the past but you have yet to see.

During the Narration you set two things:

-	You add a trait to one character (other than your own) that lasts for the whole scene. You narrate how that character is suddenly flirtatious, or brave, or modest, or developed an annoying cough, or acquired a sudden mistrust for the captain of the guard, or whatever. That character’s player must play his character according to this new trait, and gain an additional experience point at the end of the scene for the trouble.
-	You add a plot device. You describe in some vague terms what’s going to happen, and is the work of the whole group, DM included, to fill the blanks.

Example: The narrator of the opening scene writes, in a summarized version:

_Though we had our ship ready, things weren’t going to be so easy. The farewell party had Maruf’s favorite drink in abundance, and he’s not a good drinker. Soon things when out of hand and it wasn’t without a lot of effort that we could escape the guard and board the ship._

In the scene that’s going to happen, Maruf’s player must be sure he drinks more than what he can handle, and the whole group must make sure something in the party happens that attracts the militia and get into trouble with them, and somehow escape.

Notice that he could have perfectly Narrated how they got into the ship without problem and sailed directly into a storm. Or how they discovered a homunculus spying on them that belonged to a dreaded mage. Or whatever other possibility he could think of.

*Continuing the scene*

After the Narrator has set up the scene, the characters can do as they please. In the absence of a roll, the GM will determine their efforts in a fairly neutral manner unless they are very clever. The most direct way to advance the story is to use your stats – these give you successes and allow you to direct the narrative as you please, and the GM may require a roll anyway depending on the characters’ actions.

*Fighting*

Fighting in close quarters always use Athletics, unless you spend an experience point to use another stat according to your role. After all you’ll need to avoid those swords and claws even if you want to freeze them with a spell. The only exception is if you can set up the situation to your advantage – casting a with Wisdom requires not being directly threatened long enough to carefully make the needed gestures and pronounce the right words, using Cunning probably is only possible from a hiding position and you’ll need some time if you want to fast talk your enemies into giving diplomacy an opportunity.

*Ending the scene*

The scene ends with the group fulfilling the narrator’s opening scene _and_ amassing the required amount of successes, in which case they win and get experience, or when they accumulate too many dice penalties (in which case Someone Can Die). The party can also vote to give up, if they feel the tale’s going nowhere and want to save on penalties, with the same effect.

*After the scene*

As previously said, after a scene you remove one die of penalty to your character and the character which had one trait added by the scene’s narrator gains 1 experience point. The group also votes for the best player in the group, and awards his character an additional experience point. If there’s a tie, the GM breaks it.

*Treasure*

You’re in this for the fabulous riches, of course. The GM can award the party with treasure points, generally at the end of the adventure. This works much like experience points, except everyone can use them. Certain kinds of treasure can be tied to specific stats, like a Potion of Intelligence that briefly enhances Wisdom, or even specific actions, like invoking the powers of a magic sword which you could only conceivably use when fighting or cutting things down. You can also use unspecified treasure points to cancel lost stats – 1 point cancels 1 die. 

*What’s the GM’s role?*

As little as possible. 

I’ll provide the initial setting, manage the thread, narrate the results of failed rolls and referee when needed. I’ll nudge the story forward I things get stale, or make sure it doesn’t get too formulaic or repetitive. Also I’ll set the number of successes or penalties that make you win or lose the scene – this probably will need some tweaking as we advance.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey Someone,
This looks fun. I mentioned it to Queenie here on the boards and she is interested as well. We both have played in a similar kind of narrative game called Lady Blackbird that we had a blast in. The animated Sinbad movie is very fun and along with Aladdin will serve as inspiration.


----------



## Someone (Jul 15, 2012)

Fenris said:


> Hey Someone,
> This looks fun. I mentioned it to Queenie here on the boards and she is interested as well. We both have played in a similar kind of narrative game called Lady Blackbird that we had a blast in. The animated Sinbad movie is very fun and along with Aladdin will serve as inspiration.




That's really cool, I was thinking nobody would be interested. I have to admit, this is the first time I'll be running something like this (though I think I have a clear idea about how to). Since you have some more experience, if you have any suggestion about it I'd appreciate if you could share.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 18, 2012)

Someone said:


> That's really cool, I was thinking nobody would be interested. I have to admit, this is the first time I'll be running something like this (though I think I have a clear idea about how to). Since you have some more experience, if you have any suggestion about it I'd appreciate if you could share.




Someone, I had a trip come up last minute so hopefully we can get the game going sometime in August say? Queenie and I are still interested in the game and this will give us some time to get characters developed. We do love backstory so that will give us some time to get that going as well.


----------



## Someone (Jul 18, 2012)

No problem. Take your time.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 19, 2012)

This does look fun, I will read over the rules and come up with something. But I like fewer rules!


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 19, 2012)

I am absolutely and completely enthralled by this idea. Count me in. It looks simple and story-based, which is what I have grown to love about PBP. I will of course want to play a mage, as the wizard is my favorite archetype. But I might be inclined to play a rogue or entertainer if someone else wants to fight me for it.


----------



## Someone (Jul 19, 2012)

airwalkrr said:


> I am absolutely and completely enthralled by this idea. Count me in. It looks simple and story-based, which is what I have grown to love about PBP. I will of course want to play a mage, as the wizard is my favorite archetype. But I might be inclined to play a rogue or entertainer if someone else wants to fight me for it.




It doesn't need to work that way! you don't need to fill up a specific number of roles, you can play whatever you like. 

Said that, three players is a good number to start with, so as soon you're all ready and Fenris is back from his trip we can start.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 19, 2012)

Bah! I don't like being the wizard in a party of wizards. I think it would detract from the narrative, especially with a small group, to have multiple roles represented. I can be flexible. I just prefer the mage.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 24, 2012)

Fenris's trip is going to be taking him out of commission until approximately the end of August. He won't be able to make almost any posts at all until probably the second week of August and then after that he should be able to check in here and then. The third week of August we have vacation together and after that we should be available. 

I am able to post though 

Mages are usually my character class of choice however I also enjoy rogues and that would probably fit just fine in this setting. Fenris's fav is a fighter. We're both pretty open to discussions on classes.  You are right though with this kind of game everyone could play the same class and it would be fine.

Lady Blackbird really was some of the funnest gaming I've ever done. It just turned into this... I can't even describe it. It just flowed really well into this great, inventive, dramatic, funny, silly, intense story. At some point we almost stopped needing the GM! We just kept running and running with it - we chalked it up to how well he had set it up for us. He did have a very fleshed out world for us and we were playing characters from a book. There is no reason why that would make a difference here though. 

I'm excited to start working on it. Is there any kind of guidance you want to give us before we start working on characters?


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 24, 2012)

I am not completely up on my Sinbad lore, but that is probably fine because I am familiar enough with swashbuckling tropes. I have the idea for a wizened scholar who takes painstaking attention to detail and obsesses about bizarre and fantastic things. "A roc egg, you say??? Oh the potions I could mix with that! Now if only I had the spittle of a djinn I could perfect my potion of love and the sultan will be eating out of my hands after I increase the size of his harem tenfold..." He is the guy who is always on the lookout for anything strange or unusual, especially if it is fantastic and mythical. He goes to great lengths to secure ingredients for his "potion of perfection," something he secretly knows he will never be able to create (it requires the essences of several extinct mythological creatures after all), but insists on dreaming and scheming about anyway.


----------



## Someone (Jul 24, 2012)

I remember fondly Ray Harryhausen's movies like _the 7th voyage of Sinbad_ and _Jason and the argonauts_ and hoped to give the game a similar feel, where the central, civilized world is known and mundane but if you step outside all kinds of things are possible. The protagonists rely more on tricks and cunning rather than raw personal power, unlike more modern retellings. 

I'm thinking on how we can modify the system so the three of us can be players, without needing a DM. Any suggestions? Or we could start with you two as players, and see if it works. I don't think this kind of game needs a fast posting pace, since it benefits more from longer posts, so Fenris would have time to join us. Tell me what you think.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 25, 2012)

Well let me know what kind of changes you think we would need for that. I would be willing to give it a try. I think having someone to guide the story a bit is important though.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey I can post! Not reliably but enough. I think I can get a character up. I do think we need some story guidance to begin with. Having played in systems like this before I think Someone, you could jump in later. In the Lady Blackbird setting it almost got to the point where to establish a threshold of success we could roll a die. Once it gets rolling we can see, but I think we need the start to get the rules down and the tone of the story first. Once that is good, we can have you join or maybe take turns being the narrator of the scene etc.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 25, 2012)

I have no problems taking turns directing the narrative. I think that is one of the things that will keep a game like this interesting. The very first time I played through the Shackled City Adventure Path, we did a rotating DM schedule, and it was a blast. Each of us got a peak behind the scenes from time to time and it really added to the story a lot and helped us all get an idea of what was going on. We also each got chances to add our own flair to the story.

Another thing I think we could do with a rotating narrative direction is have the character focus shift from time to time. They do this in television shows with a large cast of characters a lot. I know Lost was well-known for this shifting perspective. One episode would focus on flashbacks for Kate and the next would focus on Sawyer and the next would focus on Jack and so on. I really liked the way their stories were told.


----------



## Someone (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok, then I think we can get started. About the characters I'm not sure about what kind of directions you want.

I just had a thought. I'll post soon the initial IC post; that'll help stablishing a tone, then you can make your characters to fit it. Perhaps having a frame for them will help with option paralysis.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm trying to think of how to post this in a way that would be helpful. Our GM had / has some sort of basic storyline. Honestly, we still haven't gotten to the bottom of it yet because we play at gamedays as we can. But he has some end plot I guess. He does sometimes throw us into situations that we react to.

The rest though is us all storytelling on the spot. A lot of Lady Blackbird is sort of on the fly "let's have a flashback - come up with how the two of you met" and suddenly we're seeing this whole other scene with these two players and it's hysterical. Or crazy or intense or whatever it is. All the characters get woven together nicely while we tell the story but it's a break from the current action. There are a lot of secrets going on, it's not all "that's a kobald and he has 2 HP because my monster manual tells me so."

This will basically be us telling a story, as I see it. I will admit now, I'm very rusty with my writing skills so while I will do my best I hope you will forgive me as I get back into the groove of things.

I think it's a good idea to post the first post and we can work on characters from there! I always get a little gunshy making characters, I get nervous thinking about who I want to inhabit for the next however long I will be playing. Only because I want her to be awesome


----------



## Someone (Jul 25, 2012)

Queenie said:


> I'm trying to think of how to post this in a way that would be helpful. Our GM had / has some sort of basic storyline. Honestly, we still haven't gotten to the bottom of it yet because we play at gamedays as we can. But he has some end plot I guess. He does sometimes throw us into situations that we react to.
> 
> The rest though is us all storytelling on the spot. A lot of Lady Blackbird is sort of on the fly "let's have a flashback - come up with how the two of you met" and suddenly we're seeing this whole other scene with these two players and it's hysterical. Or crazy or intense or whatever it is. All the characters get woven together nicely while we tell the story but it's a break from the current action. There are a lot of secrets going on, it's not all "that's a kobald and he has 2 HP because my monster manual tells me so."
> 
> This will basically be us telling a story, as I see it. I will admit now, I'm very rusty with my writing skills so while I will do my best I hope you will forgive me as I get back into the groove of things.




That's the idea I have. I like the InSpectres system because it's just a framework; a map, rather than a railroad, if you like the metaphor.



> I think it's a good idea to post the first post and we can work on characters from there! I always get a little gunshy making characters, I get nervous thinking about who I want to inhabit for the next however long I will be playing. Only because I want her to be awesome




I'll come with something in one day or two.


----------



## Someone (Jul 25, 2012)

Someone said:


> I'll come with something in one day or two.




Here's the IC thread! Have a look and let's get this running.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 25, 2012)

Here is a vague overview for Khazahar Fehroos, an Alchemist and Magician originally from Addis Ababa in Ethiopia.

Athletics 0
Wisdom 4
Cunning 2
Social 1
Role: Mage

I think it will be fun to develop his background organically through flashbacks and such. So I will add elements of background as we play.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 25, 2012)

Do you want us to wait for Queenie to open the narration, or can we just hop in?


----------



## Someone (Jul 25, 2012)

Let's give Queenie some time to open the narrative.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 25, 2012)

Someone said:


> Let's give Queenie some time to open the narrative.





I should have some time tonight to get a sketch of a character up and join the narrative as well.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey Someone, you got a slot for someone else? I just saw this and love the concept. Tell me if you do and I'll have a character up as soon as possible.


----------



## Someone (Jul 26, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> Hey Someone, you got a slot for someone else? I just saw this and love the concept. Tell me if you do and I'll have a character up as soon as possible.




Very well, with you we have a complete crew.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 26, 2012)

*Lehmehir Hazim, the grim.*

Lehmehir is a man of few words. The few words he has to say are vital, something that if not said, it woould mean death or devastation. He speaks only when necessity calls, otherwise keeping to himself. He has developed a series of gestures, faces, expressions to communicate, or rahter, the others have learned to read his stoic features searching for answers. Lehmehir is rumoured to have been a normal man once, before uncovering a secret book, down in the burning sands of Egypt.
The gossip has it that once Lehemhir read the book, he discovered truths from this world, truths he cannot speak, truths that opened his mind, but shut his mouth. If the rumours are right, that might explain his surprising knowledge of things both arcane and mundane; that is, for a Persian treasure hunter.

Role: Fighter
Wisdom 2
Athletics 4 
Cunning 1 
Social 0


----------



## Fenris (Jul 28, 2012)

Alright, I think Queenie and I have strong drafts of characters done. I need to have some input from her on background details but we should be ready soon.


----------



## Someone (Jul 28, 2012)

That's cool. I'm looking forward to see the game started.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought we weren't starting this up until Fenris got back from his trip and (which is three more weeks!!) so I'm feeling a little pressure now to get it done so quickly. But we did discuss it and got most of it done. I like to have a good grasp on my characters before I start playing them so I know I'll love them for a long time 

It should only take another day or two (I am going to be out all day today with a couple of parties to go to) and I should be able to my character and then get a post up.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 28, 2012)

Take your time Queenie. I am in no hurry.


----------



## Someone (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't feel pressured. It's been a mere two weeks since I got the first reply to the thread, and that's in pbp terms almost the blin kon an eye. Plus I don't think this format needs a posting pace as quick as what's the normal for D&D-based games, and in fact it'll be better if we take our time to make sure the posts are good.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 28, 2012)

Fenris and I had a good chat, which I wasn't sure we were going to have time for (he always helps me with my characters  ).

Anyway, I'm pretty excited about her now, I just have have to work out a couple more details. Hopefully I can get another chat in tonight or tomorrow then I should be good to go. Phone is way more efficient to do that than email or texts.

I'm forming a post in my mind. What would be really helpful though is if people post a physical character description or a picture. I don't want to have to make up what everyone's character's look like


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 29, 2012)

Khazahar has a dark complexion, is balding with brown hair and flecks of grey, and wears his beard extraordinarily long, nearly three feet. He braids his beard into a tight knot so it is often flopping around. He prefers to wear dark violet or red robes and always carries a potions bag with him. I imagine him to be a ponderous man who often speaks in a slow, monotone voice, for he in always thinking about admixtures for his newest potion.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2012)

Lehemir has dark hair, curled, like persian standard. He wears simple, jet complete set of lammelar armor, with pointy helmet and all. His clothes are black arabian tunic.


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 26, 2012)

Where are we at on this? Still waiting for player schedules to clear up or has this game gone the way of the dodo?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah I was wondering the same [MENTION=5656]Someone[/MENTION] ; If you want to carry on with the game, let's just discard the player that is holding us down. It's been more than enough time.


----------



## Someone (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know if two players is going to be enough, and personally I have enough pbp to keep me busy, so I'm for letting the whole thing die quietly.


----------



## Queenie (Aug 26, 2012)

Queenie said:


> Fenris's trip is going to be taking him out of commission until approximately the end of August. He won't be able to make almost any posts at all until probably the second week of August and then after that he should be able to check in here and then. *The third week of August we have vacation together and after that we should be available. *




We just got back from vacation yesterday. If I hadn't gotten notification in my email (which I have about 400 to go through) I wouldn't even be posting here yet.

Fenris and I were upfront about our availability and told Someone we wouldn't be able to post until the end of August and it's rather rude of both of you to try to push us out. We were both committed before either of you were here and we still are both here and very committed. We discussed characters and the game during our vacation and know what we are doing but we both have LIVES that need attending to first. 

We are exhausted and need some time to decompress from family issues that were going on before our vacation happened so it's going to be a day or two before we can jump in and post. I had no intention of even looking into ENW until Monday.  That doesn't mean we are not excited to play or that we are not looking forward to playing. Neither Fenris or I would just leave a game without alerting the GM nor would we leave a game hanging for so long without notification of some sort.


----------



## Queenie (Aug 26, 2012)

Someone said:


> I don't know if two players is going to be enough, and personally I have enough pbp to keep me busy, so I'm for letting the whole thing die quietly.




Or you could let the game die.


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 26, 2012)

If the GM is not enthused, this is probably not going to happen, at least not for long. I am all for continuing though.


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 27, 2012)

Also, let us allow cooler heads to prevail. I do not think that Voda Vosa was intending to cut anyone out of the game. I've known him a long time on these boards and he is very congenial and gracious in general. Rather, I think he meant to suggest we could begin without certain players and add them along when and if they are ready to join.

This is a very interesting concept game. Even if Someone's heart is no longer in it (I kind of get the sensation it was the flavor of the month for him at the time and he wanted to get it started ASAP), we could still manage to do this game. After all, it doesn't need a GM so much as it needs someone to narrate from time to time.


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 27, 2012)

One other thing I would like to point out here. I took a look at the original source material for the game and think that actually sounds like it might be a more interesting concept than Voyages of Sinbad. That is something else we could consider.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2012)

I just thought that we were waiting for the introductory post, and since the other players weren't around, and since this system has this strange characterisstics that allow anyone to become pseudo DM I thought we might get the ball rolling. That's it. I really like the setting and put effort on making the character; would like to see the game starting if people are still interested.


----------

